# Quads



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Come on guys, get pics of your legs on ere'


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mate, im gonna be totally honest here..

Never really took much notice of your posts since your pic of your head lmao..

Thought ya were a lil ya know...muscle worshipper type or something but damn - they are some decent quads! Whats your routine for them? Reps for that btw


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

gr8 quads, but try not to put socks in your underwear.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the complements fellas. Ive been on the forum for almost a year now and Ive made some awsum gains. I finished my 2nd cycle a month ago (test e and dbol) and im on pct now. In process of putting up programme etc on here. Thanks for the complements. Im certinally no muscle worshiper! lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent quads there mate! What does the routine look like?

After just 2 cycles that is a pretty impressive return.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Posting my programme shortly dude


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep cracking quads!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent quads mate.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

fcuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had quads like that last night..........then I woke up..

AWSEOME quads dude


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Paul are you serious? Those legs are crazy!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome stuff dude !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

are they yours dude? are u the paul that works in tesco's or something?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you guys confusing him with someone else? Didn't that guy work in Somerfield if I remember correctly?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> are they yours dude? are u the paul that works in tesco's or something?


pmsl thats what i thought!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I work for Tesco's, Financial Controller. Cheers fellas for the good comments lol

I work hard and train hard. No **** lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Get some upper half shots up.

Also some mandatory poses would be good to see.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Iwill Del, but why should I waste my time and wait for comments on what I used to look like - 2 years ago and not congratulating me on my gains. lol



Delhi said:


> Get some upper half shots up.
> 
> Also some mandatory poses would be good to see.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

dude, is that a 'lob on' I see?

Great legs mate


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> Iwill Del, but why should I waste my time and wait for comments on what I used to look like - 2 years ago and not congratulating me on my gains. lol


Not sure I get you here Paul.

What do you mean?? no -one on this board will be negative mate. If you have made great gains these past two years then I can assure you everyone *will* congratulate you. I have never seen it otherwise.

So get em up mate, and lets see what you *have* achieved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

monster quads mate  nice one


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers guys for the positive comments, Good motovation 

Will be taking more pictures when I start my next cycle September 17th week.

So, come on guys, post your pics....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

iVE POSTED a pic of me side on there is an individual thread and you can see my legs and head the whole package and some on uk-muscle.com NOT the most flattering compared to your legs(was a fatty in those photo's)


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it does look like you got a hard on over your legs though chap ! ;-)


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

dam......what a set of beasts!

(just gone all weak at the knees's lol)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn Paul those quads look killer.

Not gay but that is a nice bulge..........Sorry, I just had to, I was going to say something like I can see you are using HCG or something but.........hell.........


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Damn Paul those quads look killer.
> 
> Not gay but that is a nice bulge..........Sorry, I just had to, I was going to say something like I can see you are using HCG or something but.........hell.........


 mg: ......PMSL.....that lil comment had be roling round the floor in stitches

'high five'


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

justdiscovering said:


> fcuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had quads like that last night..........then I woke up..
> 
> AWSEOME quads dude


sounds like paul aint the only muscle worshiper here.  

nah crackin quads mate.. lookin really good! if only my lower back wasn't fcuk'd and i could start training legs again.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

great 3rd leg.. i mean legs mate! yeh legs... :rolleye11


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks hack for the complement. 

Yeh Im on HGH atm (500iu every 4 days)



hackskii said:


> Damn Paul those quads look killer.
> 
> Not gay but that is a nice bulge..........Sorry, I just had to, I was going to say something like I can see you are using HCG or something but.........hell.........


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Those are awesome quads.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

pauluk27 said:


> Yeh Im on HGH atm (500iu every 4 days)


wtf ?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

HCG he meant


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I meant HCG. Im such a blond


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Great wheels bro

whats the rest of you like, any pics>?

cheers.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Crazy wheels mate. Nice one!

Geo


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

WTF mega quads. Gonna call you pipe man from now on!!!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

come on guys, post your pics 

Did legs today at gym, upped weights on squats and I certinally felt it


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

pauluk27 said:


> come on guys, post your pics


I am too afraid after seeing yours


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> Did legs today at gym, upped weights on squats and I certinally felt it


What are you lifting? Rep? Sets?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Whats you stats atm mate?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Awsome quads mate.

Especially for a 2nd cycle!

Would expect to see quads like that on an intermediate / amature, not just a leasure lifter.

Excellent progress in under a year. You posted a year ago your stats:

*My stats @ 22/10/2006*

*
*

*
Weight: 12stone*

*
Height: 5ft 9*

*
Chest: 40"*

*
Waist: 32"*

*
Body Fat: 20%*

Good going mate, what are your stats now?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Any reason you have removed your picture from the thread you posted here mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/18069-my-pic-last-2.html

Come on - we wanna compare them, see your progress.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

pauluk27 said:


> Thanks hack for the complement.
> 
> Yeh Im on HGH atm (500iu every 4 days)


500iu of hgh e4 days ........ thats some growth intake no wonder the 3rd legs is growing:crazy:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just had another look at those quads. They are crazy. They look like a seasoned amateur's quads.

Considering you were 20% bf last year, those legs look around the 10-12% range - crazy stuff mate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> Any reason you have removed your picture from the thread you posted here mate:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/18069-my-pic-last-2.html
> 
> Come on - we wanna compare them, see your progress.


I remember that pic! Was a close up of just your face wasnt it pauluk27 ? lol

I can guess what your driving at Paul g, :rolleye11


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I remember that pic! Was a close up of just your face wasnt it pauluk27 ? lol
> 
> I can guess what your driving at Paul g, :rolleye11


I think a couple of people in here have been driving towards it! Im still finding it hard to believe - though props to him if they are his.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought you guys were confusing him with that guy - but it is him.

Thats UNBELIEVABLE progress right there...


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I can honestly say those legs are mine.

My stats @ 22/10/2006 are in brackets

Weight: 12.5stone (12stone)

Height: 5ft 9

Chest: 42" (40")

Waist: 30" (32")

Body Fat: 14% (20%)

Cheers for all the good comments, gratly motivates me. Never thought of posting regular progress pictures since I joined last year but i will be posting pics when I start my cycle in late september and when I've finished it. 

Come on guys, post your pics....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> I can honestly say those legs are mine.
> 
> My stats @ 22/10/2006 are in brackets
> 
> ...


How the hell do you fit those Quads in to 30" trousers?

And your legs are leaner than 14% IMO

Looking good tho....


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I wear 32" jeans, lets things dangle freely and im a cheap scate and dont get my wallet out 



Magic Torch said:


> How the hell do you fit those Quads in to 30" trousers?
> 
> And your legs are leaner than 14% IMO
> 
> Looking good tho....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry mate im really finding this hard to believe.

40" chest with legs like that..... doubtful.

32" Waist....... hmmm

14% body fat?? No way - 12% maximum, more like 10% looking at the photos.

You lost .5 of a stone, yet you have dropped 7% bodyfat.

Im not going to be convinced untill you post your upper body pics to match those legs.

You also never answered my question as to why you removed your pic from your origional thread.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

never knew it wasn't there. haven't read the thread for months.



UK Muscle said:


> You also never answered my question as to why you removed your pic from your origional thread.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

pauluk27 said:


> never knew it wasn't there. haven't read the thread for months.


Your the one that removed it 3 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll post before cycle pics when I start my 3rd cycle next month and again when I've finished.

Come on guys lets see your pics....



UK Muscle said:


> Your the one that removed it 3 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMFAO BUSTED


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Busted springs to mind  :rolleye11


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

lol great minds magic. Posted that at same time


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

If anyone is going to be in Nottingham for the UK Finals British Championships on 14th October you will be able to see as I live in Nottingham


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> Come on guys, post your pics....


The more he repeats it the more I get worried.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> If anyone is going to be in Nottingham for the UK Finals British Championships on 14th October you will be able to see as I live in Nottingham


They'll be around 40+ members of UK-M there I expect, post a pic of your upper body so we know who to talk to.....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

pauluk27 said:


> Come on guys lets see your pics....


Seeing as you keep asking on every thread you post.

Here are two of me.

First one, im a little tanned from holiday, was about 8 weeks ago, and the seconds, ive just taken.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> They'll be around 40+ members of UK-M there I expect, post a pic of your upper body so we know who to talk to.....


LMAO, do you not remember 'the' pic?! I still have nightmares about it, i shant be forgetting that face for a while!! This isnt me being rude btw mate, just a bit o banter but i seriously nearly p1ssed myself when i opened that thread!!

Thats why its hard to believe the progress you've made...but as stated, AMAZING job if you speak the truth:rolleyes:

EDIT: lmffao at paul.g's post.....great progress


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

cheers lads


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here is a pic of me and paul scarborough a year ago


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

im the one on your right

now look at my avvy

what a difference eh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pauluk27 said:


> I'll post before cycle pics when I start my 3rd cycle next month and again when I've finished.
> 
> Come on guys lets see your pics....


well lets see the pic you removed 3 weeks ago i have been training 18yrs and my legs are not much better than those....

you can tell me they are your lega until you are blue in the face but until you post up the pic you removed 3 weeks ago and a current upper body shot then no one will believe you...

I am going to Notts for the finals so show me your face because i want to ask you to show me your legs in person.....i will show you mine


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I live in Notts and know you from school mate. Im surprised you did'nt include your face..mmmmm:crazy:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> here is a pic of me and paul scarborough a year ago


funny as...!

clarkey was there a guy in your school who was the shower time scare with his huge bulge......

this thread cracks me up

ukmuscle thats a great tan for a holiday in cornwall


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> funny as...!
> 
> clarkey was there a guy in your school who was the shower time scare with his huge bulge......
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! More like a guy with a pair of socks in his pants!!! what scares me is how many times he has put ''come on guy's show me yours'' :biggrin1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i was thinking of a quad shot which had a discreet view of a cucumber down my pants

but i may start something i wish i didnt


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Paul, this is embaressing, please post up more pics to back up that leg shot otherwise guys here are going to think you are a muscle worshipping ***, and it will be double arkward as I sent you all those nude shots.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

megatron said:


> Paul, this is embaressing, please post up more pics to back up that leg shot otherwise guys here are going to think you are a muscle worshipping ***, and it will be double arkward as I sent you all those nude shots.


haha, don't *mince* your words, Mega!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

There's no point going off his stats, they're clearly all over the place anyway. For those who remember his first pic, he was very skinny. I doubt he was near the 14% he claims to be now, and certainly not 20%. I'd be very suprised if someone relatively new to training could achieve that sort of development, two cycles or not, but I'd be happy to be proved wrong. If he can load a photo matching his face to his legs, all credit to him. If not........he's a Bummer!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

ah24 said:


> LMAO, do you not remember 'the' pic?! I still have nightmares about it, i shant be forgetting that face for a while!! This isnt me being rude btw mate, just a bit o banter but i seriously nearly p1ssed myself when i opened that thread!!
> 
> Thats why its hard to believe the progress you've made...but as stated, AMAZING job if you speak the truth:rolleyes:
> 
> EDIT: lmffao at paul.g's post.....great progress


i dont rember it lol, what was it like?

cmon Paul ill post a pic of my quad if you do, its a dream.

Ben


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TypeR said:


> i dont rember it lol, what was it like?
> 
> cmon Paul ill post a pic of my quad if you do, its a dream.
> 
> Ben


I do, it was just a close up pic of his face!

I still have nightmares to this day


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pmsl......

I remember the pic. I even remember DB saying 'mmm I would' :biggrin: LMFAO!

If someone can find the old thread, just look at DB's comment! pmsl...


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul G posted it a few pages back.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Bump for satisfaction


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> I am going to Notts for the finals so show me your face because i want to ask you to show me your legs in person.....i will show you mine


Well as least I now know what will be going on if I see two guys standing there with trousers around their ankles, 

Cant comment on the pics, as I never saw the 1st one, but those stats don't add up to me.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I smell poo!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

he pm'd me and asked how my training was once i slated him

anyone else had that


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> he pm'd me and asked how my training was once i slated him
> 
> anyone else had that


You have pulled mate !!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I guess it's neg rep time?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> he pm'd me and asked how my training was once i slated him
> 
> anyone else had that


^^^

Same as

damn it! i thought i was his no.1.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

'Oh Pauuuuuul...........come out, come out wherever you are''.......


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

we have some weird posters here lately , first there was that messy dude , now paul , few others i cannot think of at the mo


----------

